# Base plate and tow hitch



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

I’ve inherited a base plate and the tow plate, not the tow bar. It fits a Ford Edge and I believe the years range from 2008 until 2012. I’m attaching pics of it. I know this isn’t classified’s but I figured someone might be looking for something like this. If you are interested or know someone who is contact me. I’m in Dickinson so I could meet up with someone wants to look.
John
225-802-2820


----------

